# Mess Dress - wearing of previous unit



## Smitty407 (14 Oct 2010)

I purchased mess dress when I was in the regs some years ago (1998) service with the RCD's, I now work with the CIC (land Element) and want to know if I am required to purchase new mess dress or am I still permitted to wear my old mess dress.  Purchasing mess dress is rather expensive and want to know the protocols regarding this before I make such a purchase.  Also, if I am permitted to wear my old mess dress, which accouterments do I wear?  I have been told both ways CIC and RCD.

Thanks for your help


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Oct 2010)

Smitty407 said:
			
		

> I purchased mess dress when I was in the regs some years ago (1998) service with the RCD's, I now work with the CIC (land Element) and want to know if I am required to purchase new mess dress or am I still permitted to wear my old mess dress.  Purchasing mess dress is rather expensive and want to know the protocols regarding this before I make such a purchase.  Also, if I am permitted to wear my old mess dress, which accouterments do I wear?  I have been told both ways CIC and RCD.
> 
> Thanks for your help




Lead by example.  

Represent the new command you have taken on, by wearing the appropriate dress.  Can't find the funds, sell the RCD mess dress and use that towards your new duds.

Would you have accepted a reservist (Please note the use of reservist is just for the benefit of the example, not for argument sake) entering the RCDs, and insisting on wearing his old units mess dress, just to save money?

dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Oct 2010)

If it's the CF standard Mess Kit, go to the Dress Regs and check for changes in the pant stripes, jacket facings etc. Get them changed by a tailor and your good to go.


----------



## Smitty407 (15 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the info.  I had planned on purchasing a new set of mess dress as that is what is required.  I was informed that I could wear my old mess dress but thought that made no sense and wanted to confirm before I moved forward.  I was hoping more for a transition period to allow me time to purchase new mess dress and in the mean time continue to wear my old.  My old mess dress is not the standard mess dress so altering stripes, colours, etc would be rather costly and if one is going to spend the coin, one should buy the best to represent the CF and ones unit.  So until I have a chance to order new mess dress, guess it is DEU and Bow tie.  Good Ol' No.2B.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (15 Oct 2010)

Smitty407 said:
			
		

> . . . I was informed that I could wear my old mess dress but thought that made no sense and wanted to confirm before I moved forward.  I was *hoping more for a transition period* to allow me time to purchase new mess dress and in the mean time continue to wear my old.  My old mess dress is not the standard mess dress so altering stripes, colours, etc would be rather costly and if one is going to spend the coin, one should buy the best to represent the CF and ones unit.  So until I have a chance to order new mess dress, guess it is DEU and Bow tie.  Good Ol' No.2B.



As CIC officers (like 'all' reserve officers) are not required to have mess dress, there would be no "transition period".  Only reg force officers shall obtain mess dress within 6 months of commissioning.  However, I wouldn't make too much of a deal about wearing your RCD monkey suit while waiting to get a new one.  Having served in a branch/occupation (CFMS/HCA) that often acquired new officers by OT (mostly from pointy end MOCs), it was very common to see new (and sometimes not so new) HCAs and a few doctors (MMTP types) wearing the mess kit of their former regiment/corps/element.  Element - yes; there was one, an ex-navy submariner who reclassed to HCA, requested change to army DEU and continued to wear his navy mess kit for sometime afterwards.  By the time he retired as a LCol he had, however, acquired appropriate branch mess kit.  Your situation would be similar to the circumstances I've described, especially if you had been in the Supp Res since leaving the Reg Force.


----------



## Rifleman62 (15 Oct 2010)

If your long haired Colonel (your wife), if you have one, says it is all right to blow a grand on CIC Mess Kit, fill your Wellingtons.

How many times per year, times the number of years in the CIC you will have the opportunity to wear Mess Kit equals ???


----------



## Pusser (15 Oct 2010)

I would think that as long as you obtain a CIC mess kit in a reasonable period of time, it should be OK to wear your RCD mess kit in the interim.  As I understand it, once you're a member of the regimental family, you're a member for life.  It's not as if you haven't earned it.  

Furthermore, I've also been led to believe the some reserve regiments allow (or even encourage?) the CIC officers of their affiliated corps to wear regimental mess kits anyway.  If that is indeed true (and I honestly don't know), then you would not be out of place.

Having said all that, there should be some young RCD subaltern looking for a used mess kit.  If you're really lucky, he'll be an ex-CIC officer who's just transferred and would love to trade...


----------



## catalyst (15 Oct 2010)

Hmm.........so far this year, Seven (plus the navy ball coming up )

and I'm a wee Lt  


There is a CIC Officer around here that wore his former mess kit.......I figured he had been in for some 30 odd years..........turns out he was in for about a year - he's been in the CIC branch for over five......hmmmmm Have pride in the branch - wear the CIC Branch mess kit. 

But thats just me.


----------



## Neill McKay (18 Oct 2010)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> How many times per year, times the number of years in the CIC you will have the opportunity to wear Mess Kit equals ???



I wear mine about four times a year, as a ballpark.


----------



## RMS MWO (3 Dec 2010)

Smitty407,

You can keep and wear your old mess kit if you wish as long as it is in good repair. Take care.


----------



## Rheostatic (6 Jun 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> If it's the CF standard Mess Kit, go to the Dress Regs and check for changes in the pant stripes, jacket facings etc. Get them changed by a tailor and your good to go.


Has anyone had good or bad experience getting a tailor to change the facings, cuffs, and epaulettes on a mess jacket? Is it difficult, or expensive?


----------

